# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  MAN FOOD

## big_foot

I know we've already got a dinner thread but I'm seeing a lot of salad turning up, and as Homer Simpson, in all his wisdom says "you don't make friends with salad!"

So I figured I'd crank up a thread dedicated to good MAN FOOD!!

I'll get us started, Had burgers the other night, check out this bad boy...





Bun
BBQ sauce
Mustard
Onion
Beef patty
Cheese
Bacon
Sausage patty
Cheese
Egg
Bun
BOOM!!

Watch this space coz tomorrow night I'm taking this shit to the next level :Cool: 

Feel free to add your own MAN FOOD just remember KEEP THE VEGES TO A MINIMUM!!

----------


## Toby

Thats one big ass burger, don't think it even fit in my mouth

----------


## R93

> Thats one big ass burger, don't think it even fit in my mouth


Thats not what I heard sweety! :Thumbsup: 

Dumb question Bigfoot, what type of cheese is that?

----------


## Toby

Fuckin south islanders and your dirty minds  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Cholesterol yellow!

----------


## Maca49

Fucken Wairoanins with small mouths

----------


## Toby

> Fucken Wairoanins with small mouths


Pfft

Shhh this threads going off topic  :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

Smoked Chesdale, contains 50% cheese!!

----------


## R93

> Smoked Chesdale, contains 50% cheese!!



 :Grin:  I never seen it before. Its got me wondering whats in the other 50%

----------


## R93

> Fucken Wairoanins with small mouths



Thats a first!!!! :Psmiley:

----------


## phillipgr

:Cool:

----------


## big_foot

Its those slices of processed shit

----------


## big_foot

Haha I just noticed the Quickeze in the background of the pic, yip it was a full pack of those for desert that night :X X:

----------


## Maca49

Still be better for you than a macs of BK

----------


## Dundee

glad to see no rabbit food,i would munch that burger :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

I think I will subscribe to this thread. It is has good artery hardening potential

----------


## Neckshot

> Fucken Wairoanins with small mouths


Southern mans wet dream :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> I know we've already got a dinner thread but I'm seeing a lot of salad turning up, and as Homer Simpson, in all his wisdom says "you don't make friends with salad!"
> 
> So I figured I'd crank up a thread dedicated to good MAN FOOD!!
> 
> I'll get us started, Had burgers the other night, check out this bad boy...
> 
> Attachment 12019
> 
> Attachment 12020
> ...


Very nice looking burger........next time put a fucking venison meat paddy in there otherwise its just a city slickers burger on roids. :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

So as promised tonight's dinner was a culinary masterpeice. I've been considering the concept for sometime now and finally my imagination has materialised this...

The BREAKFAST PIE!!

Now I'm not talking cornflakes and coco pops, we've got bacon, sausages, eggs, mushrooms, potato and onion, with a fine flaky puff pastry subbing the toast.




Last night I steamed bacon hock for a couple of hours till it flared out off the bone, cut her up into little chunks put i back in the pot with fresh water just to cover it(using the original juice would have ended up way to salty)

Fried up a pack of pork breakfast sausages, added to pot.

Fried onions in sausage fat till nice and brown, added to pot.

Fried mushrooms in butter,added to pot.

Simmered the brew down till she was nice and thick, added creamy mashed spuds from the night before (mashed spuds and onion in place of hash brown)

Left to cool, about 3pm today loaded her all into the pastry, an hour at 170c fan bake.

Final result was outa this world awsome, and plenty for lunch tomorrow :Psmiley: 

And yes I would have loved to use wild bacon an veny bangers but a mans gotta use what tools he has available.

p.s. for those who are wondering where to grilled tomatoes are I'm not into those on my breakfast and it would've pushed the vege count a bit high.

----------


## Dundee

you got talent there Sasquatch :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Take out the mushrooms and you will have a winner

----------


## Gibo

DB Bitter?  :Wtfsmilie:  do they still make that beer???
Pie looks bloody good  :Wink:

----------


## big_foot

> DB Bitter?  do they still make that beer???
> Pie looks bloody good


Ha yea thats what I thought when I saw it, never tried it so thought I'd take it for a hoon.

----------


## Gibo

> Ha yea thats what I thought when I saw it, never tried it so thought I'd take it for a hoon.


My old boy used to drink it, pretty sure I liked it but probably drink anything at that age.
I remember the Mako beer as well, DB too from memory?

----------


## big_foot

> My old boy used to drink it, pretty sure I liked it but probably drink anything at that age.
> I remember the Mako beer as well, DB too from memory?


Musta been before my time :Cool: 

I just remember the DB bitter add of that dude climbing a mountain or something

----------


## Maca49

DB bitter, always downed one after a game of squash, great beer. Good cooking skills here. Toby you need to get this recipe and shove some pigeons in it

----------


## Toby

None left. Gave them all away but had one feed. Really really sweet meat. Would be good in a pie

----------


## hunter308

> I never seen it before. *Its got me wondering whats in the other 50%*


Karitane gold and calf shit mate that's whats in the other 50% how else do you think they get that nice yellow colour  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> So as promised tonight's dinner was a culinary masterpeice. I've been considering the concept for sometime now and finally my imagination has materialised this...
> 
> The BREAKFAST PIE!!
> 
> Now I'm not talking cornflakes and coco pops, we've got bacon, sausages, eggs, mushrooms, potato and onion, with a fine flaky puff pastry subbing the toast.
> 
> Attachment 12038
> Attachment 12039
> 
> ...


Bloody marvelous.

----------


## Scouser

Excellent BF, thats the path to follow.....

----------


## big_foot

The best thing about corned beef for tea last night....


HASH FOR BREAKFAST!!!

----------


## Rushy

Yep.  I would chow down on that lot in a flash.

----------


## sako75

Corned Silverside is in the crockpot right now for tonights dinner and exactly the same hash for tomorrow nights dinner  :Cool:

----------


## big_foot

Fuck yea I had hot left over hash for breakfast and cold left over left over hash sandwiches for lunch...livin the dream  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

Oh man, i love corned beef. 
Odd little tip, use coconut milk instead of water when simmering it. I was taught this years ago, couple of bay leaves, some peppercorns, and onion and garlic and a teaspoon of curry powder. It's the only way i cook corned beef now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outinabout

man that looks good- taking early lunch today i thinks

----------


## big_foot

> Oh man, i love corned beef. 
> Odd little tip, use coconut milk instead of water when simmering it. I was taught this years ago, couple of bay leaves, some peppercorns, and onion and garlic and a teaspoon of curry powder. It's the only way i cook corned beef now


I'm gunna try that, corned beef is so underrated its so cheap and it right up there on my favourite list

----------


## veitnamcam

Corned venison is even better  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Corned venison is even better 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


waste of good meat!  :Wink:

----------


## sako75

Had our Corned silverside for dinner last night  :Thumbsup:  alas it was not as big as usual also we had an unexpected mouth to feed so no fry up tonight  :XD: 

Just finish munching the remaining morsels for an afternoon snack

----------


## veitnamcam

> waste of good meat!


Perfect for smelly roar stags 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Dunno where, but I have heard of cooking silverside in golden syrup? If true I would think it would be to sweet?

How much coconut milk Angus? Cover or less?

----------


## Gibo

> Perfect for smelly roar stags 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Imo sausages and mince are more versitile.... But id eat it  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Dunno where, but I have heard of cooking silverside in golden syrup? If true I would think it would be to sweet?
> 
> How much coconut milk Angus? Cover or less?


In my opinion Golden syrup doesn't make it sweet it just neutralises the saltiness

----------


## hunter308

Last year I had roasted corned beef for the first time while in Australia and it was bloody nice

The way I like to cook corned beef is  water, vinegar, brown sugar, one whole onion, garlic powder, 1 generous pinch of mixed herbs, a generous grind of black pepper and whole cloves pushed into the meat and if I have them a bayleaf

----------


## big_foot

I just drown the barstad in golden syrup, good dusting of salt an about half way up the meat with water. goodbye arteries  :Sick:

----------


## Maca49

With corned beef I bring to the boil and then drain that and replace with new water, reduces the salt. Do the same with rubbard to reduce the bitterness but normally I'm an eater not a cooker

----------


## Dundee

> Last year I had roasted corned beef for the first time while in Australia and it was bloody nice
> 
> The way I like to cook corned beef is  water, vinegar, brown sugar, one whole onion, garlic powder, 1 generous pinch of mixed herbs, a generous grind of black pepper and whole cloves pushed into the meat and if I have them a bayleaf


That sounds like possom bait Hunter :Psmiley:

----------


## big_foot

might be a stupid question but what happens to corned beef before it gets to me? is it like soaked in a brine or something?

----------


## Gibo

> might be a stupid question but what happens to corned beef before it gets to me? is it like soaked in a brine or something?


Yip and some of the cheap supermarket shit is injected with it.

----------


## Maca49

Oh yeah super injectors ka chunk ka chunk on a conveyor, same as ham. Old days a needle injector like a drenching gun

----------


## gimp

> I know we've already got a dinner thread but I'm seeing a lot of salad turning up, and as Homer Simpson, in all his wisdom says "you don't make friends with salad!"
> 
> So I figured I'd crank up a thread dedicated to good MAN FOOD!!
> 
> I'll get us started, Had burgers the other night, check out this bad boy...
> 
> Attachment 12019
> 
> Attachment 12020
> ...



looks like something off thisiswhyyou'refat.com

----------


## big_foot

> looks like something off thisiswhyyou'refat.com


Haha they should turn that shit into a cookbook it'd be a best seller!!!

For the record.. im not fat...much

----------


## Rushy

> looks like something off thisiswhyyou'refat.com


Gimp I found that whole section on "Why you are a Jelly Belly" to be somewhat disturbing ha ha ha ha

----------


## Bill999

this thread is making me feel a bit feminine after baking beer bread and chocklate banana bread last night, lucky I had a rolled venison roast in the crock pot beside it, serious deductions in man points

----------


## Toby

Don't know if pizza is a man food but this is my manly way of eating it

----------


## Gibo

> Don't know if pizza is a man food but this is my manly way of eating it
> 
> Attachment 13169


You are a brute! No class at all!  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Pretty small if you can hold it in one hand tho Toby. Bit like the big mac that isn't. Im sure they get smaller every time i get one.

On a side note apparently obesity is overtaking smoking in cost to the country.
Ban drive threws and put fast food outlets up at least 2 storys with no lift.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kotuku

im with bigfoot on this.in to the slowcooker with the corned beef and a decent slug of golden syrup ,warter season and bugger off ,let it do its thing.
anothe good oldtimer is to do it in thee pressure cooker -she...it it comes out tender.
Anyhow ya cant beat a cold corned beef sandwich as brainfood.

----------


## Raging Bull

> Don't know if pizza is a man food but this is my *manly way of eating it*
> 
> Attachment 13169



Bollocks.  I can see a plate, plate = dishes.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Rushy

No Watties Dundee.  That should be dripping in it

----------


## Dundee

Yeah Rushy and it looks a bit crunchy

----------


## big_foot

Double meat hash (chorizo/corned beef), with a side of corned beef and carrots cooked with corned beef. Meat sweats on!!

----------


## Toby

One wee problem. Not enough corned beef

----------


## big_foot

> One wee problem. Not enough corned beef


Dont worry I went back for seconds, and have since sculled over 2l of water :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

I'd eat the bread :X X:

----------


## big_foot

Haha you just don't like it coz I drowned it in BBQ sauce not tomato!

----------


## kotuku

> So as promised tonight's dinner was a culinary masterpeice. I've been considering the concept for sometime now and finally my imagination has materialised this...
> 
> The BREAKFAST PIE!!
> 
> Now I'm not talking cornflakes and coco pops, we've got bacon, sausages, eggs, mushrooms, potato and onion, with a fine flaky puff pastry subbing the toast.
> 
> Attachment 12038
> Attachment 12039
> 
> ...


 i likes ya style bigfoot-gonna give it a bloody try ,cause me thinks youre onto it squire.
Is it compulsory to have the DB sauce condiment ,or is that up to the taste buds.
   how good is a gutsful if a mans contemplating askin the other half for a spot of lengthwise lambada or suchlike
   would it sustain ya if she decides to give you the no knickers 100%no folds barred workout??
 imean shed be a waste of good pie if you had to rise for a chunder in the middle of a frisky ride.

----------


## big_foot

> i likes ya style bigfoot-gonna give it a bloody try ,cause me thinks youre onto it squire.
> Is it compulsory to have the DB sauce condiment ,or is that up to the taste buds.
>    how good is a gutsful if a mans contemplating askin the other half for a spot of lengthwise lambada or suchlike
>    would it sustain ya if she decides to give you the no knickers 100%no folds barred workout??
>  imean shed be a waste of good pie if you had to rise for a chunder in the middle of a frisky ride.


A true mans gut would never waste such fine cuisine, even in the act of servicing the good lady. Hey whats the old saying "the longer the the nail, the bigger the hammer"

----------


## Toby

Is deep fried bacon any good?

----------


## phillipgr

> Is deep fried bacon any good?


You know Toby that is something I've always wondered

----------


## Toby

I just done it after asking, and taste like kfc chicken to me with a bacony taste.

----------


## phillipgr

> I just done it after asking, and taste like kfc chicken to me with a bacony taste.
> 
> Attachment 14579


Brilliant. Try putting some batter on it before you deep fry it next time.

----------


## Toby

> Brilliant. Try putting some batter on it before you deep fry it next time.


Yeah that crossed mind, will do it next time.

----------


## Rushy

> Brilliant. Try putting some batter on it before you deep fry it next time.


That would be a heart attack waiting to happen Phillip

----------


## Barefoot

Toby
Do you think the chicken salt had anything to do with the chicken KFC taste  . . .

----------


## Toby

[QUOTE=Barefoot;163913]


> I just done it after asking, and taste like kfc chicken to me with a bacony taste.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do you think the chicken salt had anything to do with that  . . .


I only put it on the chips but it may have rubbed off

----------


## sako75

I think it has to do with the fact that it was finger lickin good

----------


## Toby

So I risked a heart attack to do this but its good, not sure what batter I used but I grabbed a bit of flour some corn flour some baking powder some slat and water and tui and mixed it together with a egg and dropped bacon into it. ITs pretty damn good

----------


## phillipgr

Awesome!! You'll go places, Toby you'll go places hahaha 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

The beauty of that meal tobes is it will only take one adjustment to make it 100 x better!

----------


## Toby

Those noodle canteen bowls are the shit

----------


## Gibo

> Those noodle canteen bowls are the shit


I was refering to that sad excuse of a beer  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Looks good Toby

----------


## Toby

> I was refering to that sad excuse of a beer


It's not that bad now

----------


## Dundee

Have you run out of watties? :Grin:

----------


## Toby

That box of tui was the first beer I have ever brought legally

----------


## R93

> That box of tui was the first beer I have ever brought legally


You should still be arrested for really bad taste!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> You should still be arrested for really bad taste!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would prefer steniys but dad wouldnt drink tha

Still bad taste?

----------


## veitnamcam

Don't worry Toby you can still redeem yourself because Tui is far too sweet to ever be called a beer.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> I would prefer steniys but dad wouldnt drink tha
> 
> Still bad taste?


Na! I actually like the odd Tui. Sort of like Neckers likes fat chicks but I don't like telling everyone.
Any NZ beer is better than what is available here.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## big_foot

Fuck that looks good, legend alright mate she's definately on my to do list :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> It's not that bad now


Now? Why did you vomit and drink it again? That would improve the taste!

----------


## Gibo

Man crackers!!!!
Pepperoni, cheese, chow chow and jalapenos

----------


## Toby

Not enough to meat to be called man crackers.

----------


## Gibo

> Not enough to meat to be called man crackers.


Sorry Toby. Mods feel free to delete my post, the man of men has spoken  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> the man of men has spoken


Toby is only in the second year of his blokes certificate Gibo so is really only a manling at this stage. He was however correct with his call about "not enough meat" but clearly doesn't understand that the Jalapeño factor is worth double meat.

----------


## Toby

"Manling"

 I bow to you Rushy for coming up with such great terminology not even god him self could create

----------


## Gibo

> Toby is only in the second year of his blokes certificate Gibo so is really only a manling at this stage. He was however correct with his call about "not enough meat" but clearly doesn't understand that the Jalapeño factor is worth double meat.


Ha ha yes good point man man man man man man. Thats about your cert Rushy?

----------


## Gibo

> "Manling"
> 
>  I bow to you Rushy for coming up with such great terminology not even god him self could create


Urban Dictionary: manling

----------


## Toby

Fair enough. I've never heard it before but I like it

----------


## Rushy

> Urban Dictionary: manling


Must be true then

----------


## Gibo

> Must be true then


It has to be Rushy, its on the interweb  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> It has to be Rushy, its on the interweb


Yep. Indisputable fact.

----------


## Toby

So how many years is it @Rushy ?

----------


## Rushy

> So how many years is it @Rushy ?


Five Toby. 
Year One - Shaving and Raving
Year Two - Bragging and Shagging
Year Three - Dumping and Humping
Year Four - Shooting and Rooting
Year Five (final qualifying year) - Thinking while Drinking.

----------


## Toby

What type of shooting and if its the type of shooting I'm thinking of, where?

----------


## Rushy

> What type of shooting and if its the type of shooting I'm thinking of, where?


Don't be in a rush Toby.  You are two years off knowing the answers to that.  ha ha ha ha you might want to talk to Gibo as he aced the course.

----------


## Gibo

> Don't be in a rush Toby.  You are two years off knowing the answers to that.  ha ha ha ha you might want to talk to Gibo as he aced the course.


Thats right Toby, and the eye is the target  :Wink:

----------


## big_foot

Recently scored a bread maker with hot points, best fuckin points ever spent!!

Last night I put all the shit in the hopper for a choco-nut loaf, doubled the cocoa, tripled the choco chips, biffed in a bit of extra sugar, and subbed the nuts for raisins.

Set the timer for the same time as my alarm.

3.45am wake up to the yeasty chocolatey goodness wofting thru the house :Psmiley: 

Straight out on the chopping block slapped a large amount of butter on an I was hittin that shit like a hyena on a baby zebra :Omg: 



Half a loaf later......... :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

Portrait on the mug BF??

----------


## Rushy

Looks bloody yum BF.

----------


## big_foot

Ive been thinking about changing my avatar...

----------


## Gibo

> Ive been thinking about changing my avatar...


Hes sitting there staring at you mate, give him a shot, may increase your street cred? Im a new man with foouey at my side ha ha ha  :ORLY:

----------


## kiwi39

Went a bit light on the butter though didn't you @big_foot , you on a diet ??


Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

Bread makers rule!

----------


## big_foot

> Went a bit light on the butter though didn't you @big_foot , you on a diet ??
> 
> 
> Tim


Ha yea that was the bit I let cool for lunch, the first ones off were drippin with the shit :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

> Bread makers rule!


I cant imagine my life without one now its just so easy an so fuckin good!!

----------


## Maca49

Good stuff BF mans gotta have a few treats every  :Grin: now and then!

----------


## Rushy

> Ive been thinking about changing my avatar...


That's better

----------


## Gibo

> That's better


+1 crack up  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Better buy a tape measure and keep a track on the waist line! :Oh Noes:

----------


## big_foot

> Better buy a tape measure and keep a track on the waist line!


Haha believe it or not but my lunch I take to work consists of 2 oranges, 3 apples, a carrot and some leftovers or a can of spagetti :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

Accounts for that blue tinge?

----------


## kiwi39

> Haha believe it or not but my lunch I take to work consists of 2 oranges, 3 apples, a carrot and some leftovers or a can of spagetti


Thats all you'd need after necking the best part of a loaf of chocky bread ....


Tim

----------


## Gibo

> Haha believe it or not but my lunch I take to work consists of 2 oranges, 3 apples, a carrot and some leftovers or a can of spagetti


All blended with ten drops of blue food colouring!

----------


## big_foot

> All blended with ten drops of blue food colouring!


Reading back over it looks like the menu for what they feed the gorillas at the zoo...

----------


## kiwi39

> Reading back over it looks like the menu for what they feed the gorillas at the zoo...


.... Or a big foot ...


Tim

----------


## Maca49

What's the loaf recipe today?

----------


## kiwi39

black olive, pine nut , sundried tomato and oregano loaf ? 

Yummmo

----------


## Gibo

> black olive, pine nut , sundried tomato and oregano loaf ? 
> 
> Yummmo


Sounds to girly and healthy  :Psmiley:  new thread for you Tim  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

it tastes good !! 

thats pretty much ALL that counts, for me  :Psmiley: 

Can I have your share then ???

----------


## Gibo

> it tastes good !! 
> 
> thats pretty much ALL that counts, for me 
> 
> Can I have your share then ???


Knock yourself out Doris  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> black olive, pine nut , sundried tomato and oregano loaf ? 
> 
> Yummmo


What is wrong with just bread.

----------


## big_foot

> What is wrong with just bread.


Haha coz bread with chocolate and shit is better.

----------


## big_foot

wtf are pine nuts are they like pine cones? cant imagine theyd be to palatable???

----------


## Gibo

> wtf are pine nuts are they like pine cones? cant imagine theyd be to palatable???


Now your talking manfood! Pine cone and silage bread!

----------


## Rushy

> wtf are pine nuts are they like pine cones? cant imagine theyd be to palatable???


Get some. They are worth a go. Lightly toast them in a dry fry pan til a light golden brown.

----------


## big_foot

> Get some. They are worth a go. Lightly toast them in a dry fry pan til a light golden brown.


I bought a whole sack home tonight, Im like a little chipmunk stocking up for winter.

Sometimes I get pine nuts if I have to straddle a sappy log in my stubbies :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## big_foot

bachin it tonight, put some lamb neck chops in the slow cooker and set the bread up before work this morning, no more then ten minutes prep.

Set the timer on the bread so it pinged when I got in the door, chops were perfectly done. :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwi39

Have you eaten anything but fresh bread plus "accompaniments" since you got that machine ?? 

 :ORLY: 


Tim

----------


## big_foot

shes well used thats for sure, its just so damn good!

----------


## Dundee

I like the way you slice the loaf :Yuush:  Man food that way :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Bread looks nce as. Have you tried making maori bread?

----------


## Dundee

> Bread looks nce as. Have you tried making maori bread?


Don't think the maoris would like being chucked in the bread maker :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

Have you not had maori bread before dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Have you not had maori bread before dundee?


Honkees call it fried bread yeah its good :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

We made the meanest maori bread at the old bakery I used to work at. Even the dough before we cooked it was nice.

Iirc rewa bread is another name for it?

----------


## big_foot

I think ive tried it, the odd fish an chip shop round here do it it think, isnt it pretty much a donut without sugar and cinamon?

----------


## Rushy

> Honkees call it fried bread yeah its good


No I think he means Rewena bread. Bloody lovely stuff

----------


## Toby

Cant remember what it is. Yeast, flour, water Im not sure but I think it had sugar as its pretty sweet. I'd say there is other stuff. Been a while

----------


## Gibo

> Cant remember what it is. Yeast, flour, water Im not sure but I think it had sugar as its pretty sweet. I'd say there is other stuff. Been a while


Yip Rushy nailed it

----------


## veitnamcam

What did the Moari use for flour? Kumara,Fern root?

Big foot, hows the waist line comming along with the steady diet of fresh bread? :Wink:  :ORLY:

----------


## Angus_A

> Cant remember what it is. Yeast, flour, water Im not sure but I think it had sugar as its pretty sweet. I'd say there is other stuff. Been a while


Yeah that's pretty much it, some people add rendered pork or bacon fat too which can be pretty good.

----------


## big_foot

> What did the Moari use for flour? Kumara,Fern root?
> 
> Big foot, hows the waist line comming along with the steady diet of fresh bread?


Good as gold, Ive got a healthy figure to maintain :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## big_foot

Dropped a few pounds of christmas baggage an mrs gone away for cupla days so figured it was time to slap something together worthy of this thread. Browned up some floured/seasoned diced steak along with bacon and onions, put in slow cooker with a maggi gravy mix before work.

Was suppose to last me two nights but fuck its so damn good, that aint guna happen :Psmiley: 



Meat sweats on!!

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya BF. That is man tucker for sure.

----------


## big_foot

Following being violently crook at 2am and a filthy fuckin meat hangover all day I toned it down with the second round of beef'n'bacon. 

Biffed in some pasta an peas, see how we get on tonight :Sick: 



Hurry home mumsy I dont think Im designed to be a bachelor :Melt:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha if i ever have the option i might pass if youre cooking  :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

> Ha ha ha if i ever have the option i might pass if youre cooking


Haha puts hairs on ya chest :Thumbsup:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Ha ha ha if i ever have the option i might pass if youre cooking


+1 hshhaha

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## big_foot

fuck ya's come on over I'll put on a chicken, you like it rare??? :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> fuck ya's come on over I'll put on a chicken, you like it rare???


Can we have our pork 'blue' aswell :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

> Can we have our pork 'blue' aswell


Mmmm I do a mean dish with pork, pretty much just raw fish with like the coconut cream and shit just sub out the fish with diced pork loin, try it you'll shit through the eye of a needle at a hundred yards!!

----------


## kotuku

BF- dish renamed" Pork&cork"

----------

